# The E-Research Foundation



## Alex (31/10/14)

http://e-researchfoundation.org/

The E-Research Foundation is a not for profit organization formed to further advance the scientific study of electronic cigarettes, related products and their use. ERF launches at a point in time when ongoing verifiable research is essential for consumers, the industry and regulators. We believe advancing research is of highest priority to Consumer education and the industry's ability to advance correlated innovations. Regulators, and specifically the FDA, have requested more science; accurate/verifiable science will be needed for effective regulation(s) and policy development. We need your help to continue funding Research studies - anyone can donate.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nooby (31/10/14)

Can they really survive only on donations? And, if any pharmaceutical or big tobacco companies do donate(or even pay), will the research be 100% unbiased or factual? How do we really know for sure that any organization like ERF is in deed doing scientific research without prejudice towards ecigs or without a lil birdy whispering in their ear?


----------

